# Το βιβλίο του Τζον



## nickel (Jul 29, 2015)

Διάβασα στα Νέα το παρακάτω άρθρο του Θανάση Νιάρχου για το _Βιβλίο του Τζον_, βιβλίο του 2004 της Eleni Sikelianos, που κυκλοφόρησαν πρόσφατα οι εκδόσεις Πατάκη σε μετάφραση της Κατερίνας Σχινά.

Εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει να χωνέψω το «Ελένη Σικελιανός». Και όχι, δεν θα προτιμούσα πλήρη μεταγραμματισμό, «Ελένι Σικελιανός». 

*Οι ζωές των ανθρώπων*
Θανάσης Θ. Νιάρχος | Τα Νέα 29/7/2015

Για την Ελλάδα ο Αγγελος Σικελιανός είναι ένας σπουδαίος ποιητής με εξέχουσα θέση στη γραμματεία του 20ού αιώνα. Ακόμη και σήμερα σθεναρά επιβιώνουν ως μύθοι συμπεριφορές του που ίσχυσαν όμως ως πραγματικότητα. Με κορυφαία την απόκριση της πρώτης του γυναίκας, της αμερικανίδας σκηνοθέτριας Εύα Πάλμερ, σε ερώτηση κοινού τους φίλου, που τους επισκέφτηκε κάποιο απόγευμα, ρωτώντας πού βρίσκεται ο Σικελιανός: «Ιερουργεί στο μέσα δωμάτιο» τον ενημέρωσε η Πάλμερ, εννοώντας πως ο Σικελιανός έκανε έρωτα με μια γνωστή του. Θα πρέπει να ήταν στα μέσα της δεκαετίας του '30 που η Πάλμερ έφυγε οριστικά με τον γιο τους, τον Γλαύκο, για την Αμερική. Ο Γλαύκος θα αποκτήσει εδώ έναν γιο - τον Τζον -, γιος που με τη σειρά του θα γίνει πατέρας της Ελένης Σικελιανός, μιας πολύ γνωστής σήμερα αμερικανίδας ποιήτριας. Θα φανταζόταν σίγουρα ο Σικελιανός, αν υπολόγιζε μάλιστα ότι ένας απόγονός του θα γινόταν ποιητής, πως ο ίδιος θα διατηρούσε μια πρωτεύουσα θέση στις αναμνήσεις του και τη δημιουργία του - στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση της δισέγγονής του - να προσανατολίζεται σταθερά προς τις ρίζες που συνιστούσε ο προπάππος. Στο τρυφερότατο βιβλίο για τον πατέρα της με τον τίτλο «Το βιβλίο του Τζον» ο Αγγελος Σικελιανός δεν καταχωρίζεται καν ονομαστικά, αφού διαβάζουμε τη δισέγγονη να γράφει για το βιβλίο της πως «πρόκειται για μια ιστορία που δεν έχει ακόμη γραφεί και που περιλαμβάνει στους κόλπους της μορφινομανείς και ηρωινομανείς, πρόσφυγες, αριστοκράτες από το Ιόνιο, μια από τις πλουσιότερες οικογένειες των ΗΠΑ που εξάντλησε την περιουσία της επιχειρώντας να αναβιώσει το αρχαιοελληνικό θέατρο, Εβραίους από τη Λιθουανία, πέντε - έξι μουσικούς, έναν ζωγράφο, αρκετούς ποιητές (έναν υποψήφιο για Νομπέλ), μια λεσβία, εμπόρους οπίου, γκαρσόνες». Οι ζωές των ανθρώπων εξελίσσονται, απομακρύνονται ή διασταυρώνονται μεταξύ τους με έναν τρόπο που ακυρώνει την πρόβλεψη ακόμη και του πιο μεγαλοφυούς δημιουργού. Ετσι, η κατάθεση μιας κόρης για τον τοξικομανή πατέρα της που έζησε για τρία χρόνια ως άστεγος στους δρόμους της Αλμπουκέρκης, για να πεθάνει τελικά σ' ένα δωμάτιο ξενοδοχείου από υπερβολική δόση, διεκδικεί στον παγκόσμιο χάρτη μια θέση σημαντικότερη απ' ό,τι το ποίημα «Στ' Οσιου Λουκά το μοναστήρι» του «άγνωστου» προπάππου της Αγγελου Σικελιανού.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2015)

nickel said:


> ...
> Εγώ δεν έχω καταφέρει να χωνέψω το «Ελένη Σικελιανός». Και όχι, δεν θα προτιμούσα πλήρη μεταγραμματισμό, «Ελένι Σικελιανός».
> ...



Εκτός από αυτό, ιδίως στη γενική που βλέπω «της Ελένης Σικελιανός»* (ακούς, Έλενα Ακρίτας; ), εγώ πάντως δυσκολεύομαι να καταπιώ το «Νομπέλ», παρότι το ζήτημα δεν είναι νουβέλ (vogue), ούτε νόβελ, αλλά ακόμα vague: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...ύριων-ονομάτων&p=228697&viewfull=1#post228697, ωστόσο το «Νόμπελ» καλά κρατεί ακόμα.

No bells and whistles, please. Just the prize.
* Ο Τζον Κασσαβέτης (ή Τζον Κασαβέτης), «του Τζον Κασσαβέτη» (ή «του Τζον Κασαβέτη»).
Ο Νικ Κασσαβέτης, του Νικ Κασσαβέτη. Για τη Ζωή δεν θέλω να ψάξω, γιατί παραμονεύει το «της Ζωή Κασσαβέτης» ή «Ζωή Κασαβέτις».


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2015)

Όχι τίποτα άλλο, αλλά οι εκδόσεις Πατάκη εκδίδουν και την Μάγια Αγγέλου. Θα μου πείτε ότι αυτή δεν το είχε κάνει Μάγια Άγγελος.
http://www.biblionet.gr/author/13428/Angelou,_Maya,_1928-2014


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Άσε που κανονικά θα είναι_ Ελένι Σικελιάνος_, γιατί δε βλέπω Αμερικανό να το τονίζει στη λήγουσα.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Νικ Γκραβενίτης (εν δόξη και τιμή), αλλά ... του Τζορτζ Πελεκάνος

και

Ναταλί Μπακόπουλος
Νία Βαρντάλος
Μαρία Μενούνος

Κάτι πρέπει να γίνει μ' αυτές.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

Έχουμε, βέβαια, στον Εθνικό Κήρυκα: «Το αυτοκίνητο της Μαρίας Μενούνου δέχθηκε επίθεση», 
αλλά και, ακόμα πιο απολαυστικό, σε προσφώνηση του Γενικού Γραμματέα Απόδημου Ελληνισμού κ. Δημήτρη Δόλλη στην ημερίδα της Υπηρεσίας Διπλωματικού και Ιστορικού Αρχείου ΥΠΕΞ «Η μετανάστευση στον κινηματογράφο»: 
«αυτή τη φορά από την οπτική και κινηματογραφική ματιά μιας σύγχρονης ελληνοαμερικανίδας, της Νίας Βαρντάλου».

:)


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Οπότε το ερώτημα είναι τί γίνεται με το επίθετο κάποιου όταν μεταναστεύει σε χώρα που δεν κλίνονται τα επίθετα και μετά επιστρέφει στη χώρα καταγωγής του;
Πρόβλημα το οποίο εκτός από τους Έλληνες έχουν κι άλλοι πολλοί λαοί.


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Ή πιο συνοπτικά, αν η Ναβρατίλοβα υιοθετήσει αγόρι, πώς θα είναι το επίθετό του;


YΓ το ιντερνέτιο με πληροφορεί ότι η Ναβρατίλοβα παντρεύτηκε πρόσφατα Ρωσίδα ονόματι Λεμίγκοβα, η οποία έχει δύο κόρες (χάθηκε η ευκαιρία να μάθουμε, αν και ποτέ δεν ξέρεις).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jul 30, 2015)

SBE said:


> Ή πιο συνοπτικά, αν η Ναβρατίλοβα υιοθετήσει αγόρι, πώς θα είναι το επιθετό του;


Βαρβατίλοβος;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 30, 2015)

Χάρι Μαρκόπουλος, άντε και μερικοί Μαρκόπολος (ανάμεσά τους κι ένας *Χάρης*), αλλά κανένας Μαρκοπόλος (είναι κι εκείνος ο Ιταλός ταξιδιώτης που μας μπερδεύει).

Εγώ θεωρώ ότι πρέπει να μεταγράφουμε το επίθετο όπως είναι τώρα, και όχι όπως ήταν όταν ο προπάππος έφυγε για την ξενιτιά. Επομένως ο εν λόγω κύριος λέγεται Μαρκοπόλος (όπως ακούμε στην αρχή αυτού του βίντεο). 

Αλλιώς ο γείτονάς μου θα πρέπει να λέγεται Φοσκίνι και όχι Φωσκίνης κ.ο.κ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2015)

Οπότε: *Ελένη Σικελιάνος*. Το «Ελένη» το προσαρμόζουμε εύκολα στην κατάληξη, αλλά το άλλο ας έχει τον σωστό τονισμό.


----------



## Earion (Jul 30, 2015)

Μήπως το λέτε αστεία;  Δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω. Εδώ παίρνουμε τόσους αιώνες τα ξένα ονόματα και τα εξελληνίζουμε και τώρα μου προτείνετε τα ήδη ελληνικά να τα κάνουμε ξένα;

Μονάχα μια περίπτωση μπορώ να φανταστώ όπου έχει νόημα, άκρως συμβολικό, να επονομαστεί κάποιος στην Ελλάδα (είτε επειδή το θέλει ο ίδιος είτε επειδή του το επιβάλλουν άλλοι) με μη ελληνικό όνομα: να επιδιώκει πανηγυρικά να αρνηθεί τον εθνισμό του, ή να θέλουν να του τον αφαιρέσουν άλλοι. Να λέγεσαι για παράδειγμα όχι Ειρήνη Γκίνη αλλά Μίρκα Γκίνοβα, να λέγεσαι όχι Θεοφάνης Μαυρομμάτης αλλά Φαν Νόλι. Αλλ' αυτά μου θυμίζουν πολύ παλιές εποχές, που όλοι επιθυμούμε να λησμονηθούν. Επιδιώκουν πράγματι οι Ελληνοαμερικανοί να ξεφύγουν από τις ελληνικές τους ρίζες;


----------



## SBE (Jul 30, 2015)

Προσθέτοντας στα του Εάριου: Ολυμπία Δουκάκη, Μάικλ Δουκάκης (κι άμα είχε γίνει πρόεδρος θα τον λέγαμε Ντουκάκις άραγε;)


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2015)

Earion said:


> Εδώ παίρνουμε τόσους αιώνες τα ξένα ονόματα και τα εξελληνίζουμε και τώρα μου προτείνετε τα ήδη ελληνικά να τα κάνουμε ξένα;


Πράγματι, αλλά εδώ και κάτι δεκαετίες σταματήσαμε να εξελληνίζουμε και αρχίσαμε να μεταγράφουμε. Ιδρωκοπάμε μάλιστα να κάνουμε όσο γίνεται πιο πιστή μεταγραφή - λες και είναι εφικτό κάτι τέτοιο. Κάνω μάλιστα τη σκέψη ότι αυτή η τάση βρίσκεται στον αντίποδα της απλογράφησης: από τη μία σαν να παραδεχόμαστε σιωπηρά ότι είναι ανέφικτη η πλήρης αντιστοίχιση της γραφής, από την άλλη σαν να βαυκαλιζόμαστε ότι είναι εφικτή μια σχεδόν πλήρης αντιστοίχιση της προφοράς (που αυτή κι αν είναι ανέφικτη).

Εγώ θα προτιμούσα να εξελληνίζουμε, όπως παλιά. Αλλά αυτό πάει πέρασε και νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσουμε σιγά-σιγά την γενική τάση και στα ελληνικής καταγωγής ξένα ονόματα. 

Όταν γίνω Υπουργός Γλώσσας, βέβαια, θα σας φτιάξω εγώ.


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 31, 2015)

Η μεταγραφή των ξένων κύριων ονομάτων και η φενάκη της αντιστρεψιμότητας.


----------



## Earion (Jul 31, 2015)

Να μην παρεξηγηθώ, δεν υποστηρίζω ότι πρέπει να συνεχίσουμε τον εξελληνισμό των ξένων ονομάτων όπως γινότανε παλιά, με τον Εγχέσπαλο, τον Γοίθιο, τον Σχίλλερο και τον Νικηφόρο Ούγιο. Άλλο πράγμα συζητάμε εδώ. 

Δείτε σχετικά:

Περί εξελληνισμού ονόματος ή επωνύμου ομογενών.

και δώστε περισσότερη προσοχή σε αυτό: 

Ο εξαλβανισμός των ονομάτων μας από τις ελληνικές δημόσιες υπηρεσίες μας προσβάλλει βάναυσα.


----------

